# Foul Weather Flatheads



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Loving the new Predator MX for the river.
Here's my latest blog post...
http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/10/foul-weather-flatheads.html


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Great post! Those are some nice sized flatheads.


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow nice flathead, even better from a yak. Digging that ci4+ stradic btw


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome catch!! Congrats.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Liveherring, I'm definitely enjoying the new reel


----------

